# Campground Memberships



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello,
My DW and I are thinking of joining a CG Membership. It has a pretty costly annual fee, but as we are reading in the research it has no restricted dates and has either no fee or very low fees at time of visit ($8-1/2 price). One of the ones we are looking at is part of the Encore network and states it's also part of a "members only" park network. This is a good thing because we live in Florida and a lot of the parks are park of this network. We are a bit confused and like the idea of no black out dates and they never turn away a member. However, we are trying to find out from other people if they had any experience with this sort of thing. We are hoping to hear stories of the good and bad so we can justify or shoot down the $900 purchase price, and the $300.00 annual fee. Thanks in advance.

NobleEagle


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

The DW and I bought into a campground membership here in Michigan. At first we liked it, but the more we camped at their campgrounds, the more we got annoyed with other members. I thought people would be more considerate since they have a stake in the campground, but that doesn't seem to be the case. We found ourselves camping more at the state parks last year than using our membership, for which we paid much much more for two years ago







. We are actually going to try and sell it this spring. Good Luck


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope.

We have never liked the idea of buying into something like that. We like to try different things too much.

We do have a KOA membrship, and are thinking of looking into some other kind of discount membership.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds just like another TimeShare thing....

and I have never met anyone that was happy about their Time Share decision...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Noble Eagle,
When I bought my 07, they were pushing this CG membership thing BIG at the dealership. I just didn't like the idea of investing money up-front, not knowing if I'd like it, and, with my COE/National Park discount card, it's only like $9/night for me to camp at any of those. Personally, though, I think if I paid so much up front, I'd feel obliged to use that membership and maybe miss out on some other really great parks!! Just my thoughts!
Darlene


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

Be careful if the sales staff is high pressure. We walked away from a certain CG membership 4 years ago and glad we did.

We did join a membership CG 2 years ago that has only one campground. No pressure to join, it's well maintained and has 24 hour security. Spent the weekend there before buying. We know several families who have been members for years and still camp there often. It was a lot more than $900, but we don't pay anything extra when we camp there. We bought it more to insure we would have some place to camp on the weekends. It is often hard to get weekend resevations at a state campground that is close to home.

You will have to decide if you will use the CG often enough to justify the cost.

Good luck,


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the input. This membership is a lot more than $900. It just so happens there is one for sale in the local FLYER magazine that someone is selling due to illness and they want $595.00 + transfer fees totaling about $900.
The one they are selling is part of a network of CG's. We got an invitation in the mail to spend 3 days and 2 nights to check another one out. it's a WHOLE LOT more than $900. Maybe we will just go and check it out, but I like the idea of not having to worry about finding an opening when we want to go. On the other hand, we are in Florida. We can basically camp anywhere, so thanks to the input here, we will probably go just to check it out and get the free weekend. Thanks again for all the help.
NobleEagle


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Usually a free weekend is accompanied by a high pressure sales presentation.

Be warned, and don't give in if you aren't sure.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Usually a free weekend is accompanied by a high pressure sales presentation.
> 
> Be warned, and don't give in if you aren't sure.


Ditto.

Mark


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I must echo the sentiments of an earlier post. We went to the free weekend thing and while the pressure was not high, the attitude of the regular members was not friendly. Most of the members store their trailer there at the campground and have the staff pull it out and put it in a site when they are coming out. There are jacked up golf carts running around everywhere, people didn't walk.

We even had someone complain about a "transient" user being in there favorite spot. The campground does not gaurantee a particular spot, but you could request one.

Needless to say, we decided against it, and after doing the numbers, like other timeshares, it might have been worth it if we were fulltimers, but camping once or twice a month, it didn't make sense.

Phil


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Usually a free weekend is accompanied by a high pressure sales presentation.
> 
> Be warned, and don't give in if you aren't sure.


Thanks again. I gave it some thought and crunched some numbers and figgure that you all were right. Full timer stuff may pay off, but 2 weekends a month would not pay. We will probably go just for the weekend getaway. 27 yrs growing up in Long Island and Staten Island, NY should be enough training to handle the "high pressure sales".







Thanks for the heads up and all of the info. Proof of knowing diplomacy is being able to tell someone off and they thank you for it.









NobleEagle


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a membership in a park in NC. They own another one in Pa. I liked it a lot the first few years but don't use it as much now. That may change as my circumstances change. I bought while I was stilll working and absolutely craved my vacations. There is a hot tub there and I didn't own one so that was special for me too. The problem wwith that campground (and most membership ones) is that they continuallly recruit new members. This is a huge problem and a question to ask is how many members are there. I find it hard to believe they can ALWAYS garantee a spot. With a hundred members to one campsite ratio you may have a hard time getting a spot ESPECIALLY on a holiday.The next problem is that there are different LEVELS of memberships. The higher priced ones give you longer stays and earlier reserving priveliges. If you buy ther cheap option you will have an almost impossible chance of using it on a holiday. I couldn't use mine the 2 nights before Easter last year on my way to Alabama for a Habitat build. I complained mightily and it fell on deaf ears.
I still like the place and now use it in the off seasons. It still is paying for itself.
Before you buy if you decide to, do a google search for campground memberships, there are resellers that you can get great deals on. When I got mine they threw in the first years dues and I wheeled and dealt with the guy on the price. Waith the bennies it was basicaly free when I got done. & do go there first and get the free weekend.
Bob


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

My brother bought into a campground where you acually owned the site and paid your annual fees for the clubhouse, etc. He had bought one lot on a new section and then the CG went bankrupted and the new owners did not pick up the section he was on. He quit paying for that one and bought another near the clubhouse for 1/2 price. They could leave their camper set up but was required to move it out and back once a year. It also had some other CG's that they could use when they traveled.

I have been starting to look at places like this so when I retire I'll have places to camp. We are looking at going full-time and need wintering spots, but I really don't want to be stuck at the same spot all of the time.

As far as high pressure sales pitches, my DW and I went to one of these type of places for our honeymoon. While setting there after the pitch, we overheard 3 seperate people get stuck buying upto $25,000 lots in this development. I ended up telling the guy that I would love to buy the lot, but I did think it was a little too far to drive to work from there every day. He didn't have a set answer for that one.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Not me I like the idea of going were I want and when I want
I couldn't stand being in the same CG all the time
I knew people that did it and hated it

Don


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We are members of a private campground---$20 a month includes water power pool pond and dump site----for a whole xtra 100 yr you can keep your own private spot! We leave it there April-Nov---uptown they have a driv-in movie for $5 adults and kids are free!----Great prices or what? You got to know someone to get in the club though


----------

